# Quarter round for transition to exterior door?



## henlij (Jun 29, 2008)

We recently had our carpet replaced with laminate. Trying to decide what to do with the transition between the flooring and the exterior door. I don't think quarter round will look very nice (see pics). What else is commonly done?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There aren't a lot of choices. What you have there is as good as anything would be. maybe clip the corners a little on that 1/4 round and call it good.

Why didn't the flooring installers address that issue before they finished? That would be part of their job usually.


----------



## henlij (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi again Bud! These are the same folks who did this (http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/laminate-t-molding-nailed-down-125179/) which you and others confirmed was a screwup. 

The next time we deal with the big box store, I'll be better prepared. They had a very detailed list of what they would do and not do. This wasn't on the list. :huh:

If we do use that quarter round, we'll paint the edges so it will stick out less. I just wanted to see if there was something "fancy" others did.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cove moulding may look better.
That looks like 3/4 X 3/4 ,1/4 rd. 1/2 X 1/2 or shoe moulding would stick out less.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Any of those trim profiles will work. Once it is finished you'll forget about it in a few weeks.

The door casings are cut kinda high too. Just for future reference.:furious:


----------



## LMPD (Dec 12, 2011)

You could use a smaller quarter round or composite quarter round. Although real wood is always best, the composite molding comes in a variety of colors and you may be able to find something closer to the color of your floor. There are some choices at big box stores or search the manufacturing website of your laminate flooring. They may have a perfect match but for quite a bit more money.


----------

